# manual vs wheelie



## dalton8 (Aug 15, 2007)

which do you prefer? also which one was easier to learn? and which one do you think looks cooler and gets more heads turning?.. for me i think manuals look awesome.. but i can only wheelie


----------



## Megaclocker (Sep 28, 2005)

dalton8 said:


> which do you prefer? also which one was easier to learn? and which one do you think looks cooler and gets more heads turning?.. for me i think manuals look awesome.. but i can only wheelie


Manual definatly looks cooler. I was'nt able to wheelie in the past and i got pissed. I started practicing manual a lot and eventually got them recently. When i am on a steep hill i can usually manual for a real 5 seconds. I can do wheelie at all on my street bike (SS 34 x 14).


----------



## Ross W. (Jul 3, 2006)

manuals own wheelies, but they're a lot harder to learn. As far as turning heads, the average person probably can't tell the difference between the two, you're just doing a trick on your bike to them.


----------



## SCHPEEDYFSR (Aug 7, 2007)

What exactly is the difference between a wheelie and a manual? (noob question i know)


----------



## Heff (Mar 4, 2006)

A manual is like a wheelie only you don't pedal.


----------



## Fuelish (Dec 19, 2003)

dalton8 said:


> which do you prefer? also which one was easier to learn? and which one do you think looks cooler and gets more heads turning?.. for me i think manuals look awesome.. but i can only wheelie


 I prefer wheelies, as I can't manual, and wheelies are also easier to learn/control. I think manuals are much cooler, but am with Ross W ...... a non-biker wouldn't know nor appreciate the difference.
I still can't manual, and am getting too old to wanna learn


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Fuelish said:


> I prefer wheelies, as I can't manual, and wheelies are also easier to learn/control. I think manuals are much cooler, but am with Ross W ...... a non-biker wouldn't know nor appreciate the difference.
> I still can't manual, and am getting too old to wanna learn


A front manual rules IMO. If you can get that down on a mountainbike you are sure to turn heads.


----------



## mistermoto (Jan 22, 2006)

*manual*

Manuals all the way, and useful on the trail too.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 3, 2005)

I have taken some major spills trying to learn both, always just falling over when I get too high. 

I think I have just about given up on both. 


...on a motorcycle though...


----------



## was98strat (Jul 10, 2007)

Heff said:


> A manual is like a wheelie only you don't pedal.


The difference between a manual and a wheelie is a wheelie is not much. A manual is basically a wheelie carried for an extended period of time. If you start pedalling, it's called a "cat-walk"


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

was98strat said:


> The difference between a manual and a wheelie is a wheelie is not much. A manual is basically a wheelie carried for an extended period of time. If you start pedalling, it's called a "cat-walk"


You're only on your back wheel for both a manual and wheelie. The difference is you pedal a wheelie and you don't a manual. Distance doesn't differentiate a manual or wheelie - just pedaling. "Cat-walk" is just a ghetto term for a wheelie.

Balance is usually maintained in a wheelie by pedal and rear brake, and by shifting weight front-back in a manual.


----------



## Ross W. (Jul 3, 2006)

A Cat-walk is when you ratchet the pedals to keep the front wheel up in a manual. Kind of cheating for manuals, but you're still not actually pedalling.


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

i thought a manual was rolling along on one wheel without pedaling
a catwalk was standing up and pedalling on only the rear wheel
a wheelie was sitting down and pedalling on only rear wheel


----------



## Ross W. (Jul 3, 2006)

you can wheelie sitting or standing, still the same thing.


----------



## thelite (Sep 7, 2007)

Ross W. said:


> A Cat-walk is when you ratchet the pedals to keep the front wheel up in a manual. Kind of cheating for manuals, but you're still not actually pedalling.


In BMX we call that a "*****-crank", since your balance fell low enough that you had to crank it to keep the manual going...it's pretty much cheating.

Oh, and even little kids can wheelie - manualling is a true bike skill.


----------



## thelite (Sep 7, 2007)

thelite said:


> In BMX we call that a "*****-crank", since your balance fell low enough that you had to crank it to keep the manual going...it's pretty much cheating.
> 
> Oh, and even little kids can wheelie - manualling is a true bike skill.


Didn't realize it would block that word out: "b*tch-crank"


----------



## Ross W. (Jul 3, 2006)

cool, I didn't know that, just called a catwalk in trials i suppose.


----------



## chrisernator (Aug 28, 2007)

wheelies are definitley much easier to learn than manuals. you just havta lean back and pedal up. i think catwalks are when you're wheeling standing up, while wheelies are when you're sitting down. blah, its just a term anyway.


----------

